# Rabbit - throwing bedding and tipping food & Water



## Villordsutch (Apr 14, 2004)

A collegue of mine who owns as a rabbit (female) has just discovered her rabbit seems to be in an angry mood.

It is throwing new bedding out of the hutch, it is throwing over (in a temper) its food and water bowls.

She has recently been to the vet with the rabbit with its check upteeth and other rabbits problems are fine. She has owned therabbit a number of years an provides apply space to run (big garden)and sticks and logs to chew.

Can anyone suggest what the problem is and how could it be solved?



Thank you


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome,

Little one sounds like she wants out of that cage and some attention or treats. What an attitude! 

Get a water bottle instead of using a dish. I place Tucker's food onhis bed and he eats off of that because I got tired of fighting himabout eating out of a bowl. Provide the little one with some toys. Askif you're not sure of what they play with, and give her lots ofattention. Many times when Tucker's throwing a fit like that, it justmeans he wants out of his cage and when I do let him out, he beats feetto his litterbox. He hates to have to go to the bathroom in his cage.Give her plenty of hay too. That'll keep her occupied. 

Let us know how your friend makes out.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 14, 2004)

P.S. Villordsutch,

I should add that when I get home, my rabbit thinks it's his RIGHT, not his privilege, to be out of his cage. 

I've created my own Monster.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Apr 14, 2004)

O bless Carolyn i luv your little tucker hes sosweet! Have you got any other snaps of him doing anything really cuteor posing? I saw that other photo of him and i just thought he lookedgorgeous.
I also have a question, i wanted to put a ribbon on my Ebony and get aphoto, (i think she'd look so pretty)what would be the bestway of going about iit because i dont want to hurt her.
Lots n lots of love
Lauren and Ebony and Fidget
xoxox


----------



## StickyBird (Apr 14, 2004)

Heh, sounds likewhat my rabbit has been attempting to do lately. When Umbragets into his 'moods' like that, and I can't let him out to be withhim, I just distract him by putting more hay in his hay-rack, orsticking a toilet paper tube in his cage for him to playwith.

I've got a question though; whatkinds of wood are okay for rabbits? I know there have beenmany questions similar to this before, but I always forget.You see, I've been wanting to buy some nice, big chunks of wood forUmbra to chew on. Right now I have some of those littlecolorful wood things from Petco, but he never seems too interested inthem.

--Melissa and Umbra


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 15, 2004)

Apple is good, and I'm sure there areothers. I've read that buns like "live" bark to chew, andours certainly do seem to relish it. I take the prunings fromour maples and cut it into "bunny" sized logs, which they will work onuntil stripped bare.

They also like to chew and eat the fresh twigs as well.

Buck


----------



## Villordsutch (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanx for all this info I shall pass it on to my colleague at work.



Big Thank you


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi StickyBird,

Fruit tree wood and maple is good for the bunnies, as Buck had pointedout. The harder the wood, the better. As Buck said,I think their favorite part is stripping the bark.

Tucker doesn't bother with those colored woods gotten from the petstores either. He likes the real macoy!

-Carolyn


----------



## carrots (Apr 15, 2004)

The rabbit just wants more attentionand to be let out of the cage for a run more often. Get a water bottleand a untipable dish (one of those made out of some kinda pot). Hopethis solves your friends problem


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 15, 2004)

The book you're referring to is _The reallyuseful BUNNY GUIDE _by Carolina James, t.h.f. KINGDOM BOOKS, 1997; asmall 48 page hardcover that has two cartoonish buns sittingon the cover. Ms. James is English, as is the book.KINGDOM BOOKS either bought T.H.F. Publishing, Inc. of Neptune, NJ,purveyor of seemingly dozens of inept, moronic pet guidebooks, or vice versa. Actually, this little book is worth the$6.95 I paid for it, but I can't remember where it was bought.

Ms James little tome has 10 chapters dealing with the more commontopics like, Understand rabbits, Knowing rabbits, Bunny's new home,Litter training, Health care, travelling, body language,etc.

In the Chapter labeled Training she suggests teaching rabbits tencommands, all of which are short, terse, easy to understand.They are: Come; Up(like on a sofa), Down(like off asofa); Home; Pee pee(claims she has trained her bunto pee before being allowed on the sofa); Goodybunny; No; It's okay(like don'tbe scared,relax); Danger; Food or Treat.

One of the few THF guides that are worth anything.

Buck


----------



## Cher (Apr 16, 2004)

HERE HERE!

Have to agree with everyone so far, with Jezebel-she looks straightinto my eyes and grabs her food dish with her teeth and away it goes-

FLING

pffffft, usually when I get home and have'nt let them out. I always hada water bottle for them and after the flinging I invested in dishholders for the cage (little round metal holders that the dish snapsinto and then is bolted from the other side) so no more flingin forprincess!!

Not so much anger, but for my girls it means "HULLO??? attention NOW pwease" and then a real coy look, like "who did that?"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 16, 2004)

lol, my rabbits have a tendency to fling theirfood bowls and seem to be saying, "Couldn't you have been a bit quickerin feeding me?!" I think rabbits just see bowls as toys for them, lmao,or ways to make us mad.


----------

